# Se débarasser de Facebook pour gagner du temps



## Secretely (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, au début de septembre j'ai décidé de supprimer mon compte Facebook.  Je perdais trop de temps avec ce site et à force de lire les nombreux articles qui parlaient de la confidentialité de nos données, de l'impact de Facebook sur les relations amoureuses, les relations entre les patrons et les collègues de travail et bien j'ai tout mis ça à la poubelle.  

J'en ai aussi profité pour désactiver mon portable car je ne m'en servais plus beaucoup et je considère que le portable aussi est une source de perte de temps.  Je peux maintenant dire que je me sens beaucoup mieux sans facebook et sans portable.  Je passe beaucoup plus de temps à lire et faire des activités plus enrichissantes comme voir mes amis plus souvent.

Et vous, êtes-vous encore sur Facebook?  Avez-vous déjà jonglé avec l'idée de supprimer votre compte?  Êtes-vous accroc à votre portable?


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un compte dans plein de sites qui ne m'intéressent pas, comme Facebook, MySpace ou autres. Comme je n'y vais quasiment jamais (une fois ou deux en six mois, disons) et que je n'y poste rien, ça ne me nuit guère...

Le portable, c'est autre chose: c'est utile. Mais je ne l'utilise pas comme un fou (je n'ai jamais réussi à atteindre la limite de mon forfait). En résumé, je l'utilise donc assez peu mais ce peu m'est utile.

Pour le reste, je pense que je passe beaucoup d'heures sur mes ordinateurs, c'est certain. Mais ça ne m'empêche pas vraiment de sortir voir des amis : je ne serais pas derrière un écran, je ne sortirais sans doute pas davantage. Ça m'a très nettement passé, la bougeotte.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2012)

et puis bon , sortir au restaurant?
80% des gens consultent leur portables en mangeant
le spectacle des couples qui s'aiment  les yeux rivés sur leur portable me semble pitoyable
sur la plage
dans la rue 
plus de discussions, plus de sourires, 
j'ai juste envie d'installer des pylônes pour voir les gens se fracasser la gueule 
je suis un méchant


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Décembre 2012)

Pas de compte Facebook depuis longtemps, ni tweeter et autres réseaux sociaux. 

Le portable, utile pour être joint, donc je ne peux pas le supprimer...

Après des sorties de temps en temps, mais pas tout le temps, notre budget ne s'y prête pas.

Je passe plus de temps devant un ordo, la télé très peu... 

De toute manière, c'est à chacun de nous de savoir "gérer notre temps"


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2012)

Pas de portable, pas de facebook, pas d' ipad.... je suis un riiingaaaard


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Pas de portable, pas de facebook, pas d' ipad.... je suis un riiingaaaard



Jamais eu de compte sur ces sites qui ne sont que des machines à engranger vos données/infos personnelles, et in fine faire du fric sur votre dos en jouant sur votre narcissisme.
 D'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas internet.


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2012)

Faut pas rejeter tout le modernisme.

J' aurais un ipad a noel:







(joie!!)


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

Ah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à ne plus être présent sur les réseaux sociaux.  C'est bizarre mais quand on me demande d'ajouter quelqu'un sur Facebook et que je leur dit que je n'y suis plus, j'ai l'impression que les gens me regardent d'un air bizarre.

J'ai aussi oublié de mentionner que j'ai aussi désactivé le cable sur ma télé donc impossible de regarder la télé à présent.  Je ne m'en sers que pour regarder des dvd.  Disons que ça fait tout un changement chez nous et justement, comme patlek l'a dit, selon moi, les réseaux sociaux c'est de la merde.  Ces sites fonctionnent grâce à nos données personnelles.  Il faut donc se méfier car les patrons s'en servent très souvent pour trier leurs nouveaux employés ou surveiller le comportement de leurs employés actuels.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

Secretely a dit:


> Ah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à ne plus être présent sur les réseaux sociaux.  C'est bizarre mais quand on me demande d'ajouter quelqu'un sur Facebook et que je leur dit que je n'y suis plus, j'ai l'impression que les gens me regardent d'un air bizarre.


Change de fréquentations. 



Secretely a dit:


> J'ai aussi oublié de mentionner que j'ai aussi désactivé le cable sur ma télé donc impossible de regarder la télé à présent.


Il ne faut pas tomber dans la parano. 
Télé, radio ,internet, même combat, utilisés _"en bon père de famille"_ permettent de se tenir au courant et le mélange des genres augmente les chances de ne pas avoir une information trop biaisée (Faut-il encore être capable de faire le tri).




Secretely a dit:


> Je ne m'en sers que pour regarder des dvd.


Attention, possibilité d'atrophie du bulbe.



Secretely a dit:


> Disons que ça fait tout un changement chez nous et justement, comme patlek l'a dit, selon moi, les réseaux sociaux c'est de la merde.  Ces sites fonctionnent grâce à nos données personnelles.  Il faut donc se méfier car les patrons s'en servent très souvent pour trier leurs nouveaux employés ou surveiller le comportement de leurs employés actuels.


Il n'y pas que les patrons qui peuvent utiliser la chose. ^^


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2012)

Entendu l'autre jour sur cette daube de France Inter (je cite de mémoire) : "le tueur de Newton était un solitaire, peu socialisé, la preuve : n'avait pas de compte Facebook."

D'un autre côté, il ne faut pas non plus caricaturer : que je n'aime pas tous ces trucs-là vient surtout de ce que je n'ai rien à y faire ou en faire. Il ne faudrait pas tomber dans la complaisance facile de ceux qui croient toujours savoir ce qui est bon pour les autres... En fait, je ne m'y inscris que pour voir comment ça marche mais le reste ne m'intéresse pas (je reste plus intéressé par la technique qu'autre chose  ).


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Attention, possibilité d'atrophie du bulbe.
> 
> Il n'y pas que les patrons qui peuvent utiliser la chose. ^^



Que veux-tu dire exactement par atrophie du bulbe?

Effectivement, il n'y a pas que les patrons qui utilisent facebook pour nous espionner.  Les ex font la même chose parfois.  Je le sais car je l'ai fait à une époque où une fille m'a laissé et que j'étais pathétique.

Facebook tue aussi la séduction en ce sens que quand tu rencontres une nouvelle fille ou un nouveau gars il n'y a plus de mystère qui entoure la personne.  Tu vois exactement tout ce que la personne dit et fait dans sa vie.  La clé de la séduction, selon moi, c'est de garder une certaine part de mystère, de demeurer imprévisible, ce qui est presqu'impossible sur les réseaux sociaux.


----------



## aCLR (24 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Entendu l'autre jour sur cette daube de France Inter (je cite de mémoire) : "le tueur de Newton était un solitaire, peu socialisé, la preuve : n'avait pas de compte Facebook."



Ah ouais quand même !


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

Donc je dois en conclure que je suis un type asocial


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2012)

Secretely a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire exactement par atrophie du bulbe?



Bah il dit que regarder seulement des DVD, c'est un peu pauvre culturellement, à moins que tu lises bcp la presse et des bouquins à côté. Ton cerveau risque de rétrécir donc sinon :rateau: Mais oui, je pense que tu voulais tout simplement dire que ta télé ne te sert qu'à ça 

Moi je garde la télé, arte uniquement, elle est vraiment pas allumée souvent, j'écoutais en permanence de la musique mais bcp bcp moins aujourd'hui, idem pour la radio.

FB c'est clair que me prend énormément de temps, on joue pas forcément sur notre narcissisme comme le disait subsole, c'est un cliché, c'est un outil avant tout, alors tjs pareil, ça dépend comment on l'utilise. Moi c'est l'interaction qui m'intéresse, les découvertes, les conneries aussi, je m'en sert vraiment comme d'un blog et je poste très peu sur moi, donc bcp de politique, économie, culture et des conneries aussi. Et puis faut pas se leurrer, le temps que je passe aujourd'hui sur FB, je le passais hier sur macg, mais je commençais à grave tourner en rond.

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que du coup je lis bcp moins, je ne fais plus de zik... moi j'aimerais tout simplement passer moins de temps devant un écran, quel qu'il soit, j'ai remplacé la télé par le net, c'est plus riche et ludique, plus interactif, mais au final c'est pas tellement mieux. Au moins je peux arrêter quand je veux pour faire autre chose.

J'ai des amis de longue date qui ne sont pas sur FB, bon 3 sur plus de 20 c'est vrai, doit y en avoir 1 ou 2 autres en plus, on les regarde pas comme des bêtes curieuses, leur non motivation est tout à fait compréhensible, ils ne disent en aucun cas que c'est de la merde, mais ça ne les intéresse pas un point c'est tout, à la rigueur ils aiment bien lire les publications, mais jamais ils commenteraient ou publieraient eux-même, c'est pas leur truc. D'ailleurs "bizarrement", ce sont 3 personnes qui travaillent en extérieur avec un rapport très proche avec la nature. Ça leur empêche pas d'avoir un ordi et de s'en servir, de plus en plus d'ailleurs, mais seulement de manière pratique, non ludique.

C'est pour ça aussi que l'apprécie de ne pas avoir de smartphone, d'ipad ou même un macbook air, quand je pars en vacances, je décroche complètement et ça me manque pas du tout


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah il dit que regarder seulement des DVD, c'est un peu pauvre culturellement, à moins que tu lises bcp la presse et des bouquins à côté. Ton cerveau risque de rétrécir donc sinon :rateau: Mais oui, je pense que tu voulais tout simplement dire que ta télé ne te sert qu'à ça
> 
> Moi je garde la télé, arte uniquement, elle est vraiment pas allumée souvent, j'écoutais en permanence de la musique mais bcp bcp moins aujourd'hui, idem pour la radio.
> 
> ...



Très bon commentaire JPTK.  Par contre, depuis que je me suis déconnecté de Facebook et que j'ai désactivé mon portable et ma télévision, je passe beaucoup plus de temps à lire.  J'ai plein de livres à la maison que je n'avais pas le temps de lire car je perdais trop mon temps.  De plus, je regarde régulièrement l'actualité sur le net alors je suis au courant de ce qui se passe.


----------



## aCLR (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> je m'en sert vraiment comme d'un blog et je poste très peu sur moi, donc bcp de politique, économie, culture et des conneries aussi.



À partir du moment où tu publies, tu parles de toi. 


Hier, je regardais un article sur le futur vélo de Monsieur Starck à Bordeaux et j'ai cliqué sur le _like_ alors que je cherchais seulement à savoir qui pouvait apprécier un vélo pareil. Résultat, il a fallu que je fouille dans mes options pour _ne plus aimer_ ce tas de boue. C'est bien caché mais j'ai réussi !


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> À partir du moment où tu publies, tu parles de toi.



Mouai, c'est capilo tracté ton truc, même chose ici alors 
Quand je poste un truc sur Boutin, je parle pas de moi 
Enfin disons que ce n'est pas ça que les détracteurs de FB entendent quand ils disent que c'est une vitrine pour flatter ton égo et raconter ta life 



aCLR a dit:


> Hier, je regardais un article sur le futur vélo de Monsieur Starck à Bordeaux et j'ai cliqué sur le _like_ alors que je cherchais seulement à savoir qui pouvait apprécier un vélo pareil. Résultat, il a fallu que je fouille dans mes options pour _ne plus aimer_ ce tas de boue. C'est bien caché mais j'ai réussi !



T'as cliqué sur like dans l'article ?
Suffit alors d'aller sur ta page et de supprimer la publication, c'est quand même pas sorcier


----------



## aCLR (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Mouai, c'est capilo tracté ton truc, même chose ici alors
> Quand je poste un truc sur Boutin, je parle pas de moi



C'est peut-être un détail pour toi, mais pour moi ça veut dire beaucoup :rateau:



> T'as cliqué sur like dans l'article ?
> Suffit alors d'aller sur ta page et de supprimer la publication, c'est quand même pas sorcier



Je débute dans le social network


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah il dit que regarder seulement des DVD, c'est un peu pauvre culturellement, à moins que tu lises bcp la presse et des bouquins à côté. Ton cerveau risque de rétrécir donc sinon :rateau: Mais oui, je pense que tu voulais tout simplement dire que ta télé ne te sert qu'à ça


Parfait.
@Secretely
Avoir besoin d'une explication d'un truc simple semble indiquer que l'atrophie pourrait être proche. Mais non, je déconne. ;-)
Je sors. ^^


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Parfait.
> @Secretely
> Avoir besoin d'une explication d'un truc simple semble indiquer que l'atrophie pourrait être proche. Mais non, je déconne. ;-)
> Je sors. ^^



Comme je disais plus haut, je lis beaucoup plus depuis quelques mois et j'en suis ravi.  Y a rien de mieux que la lecture.


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2012)

[mode vieux con qui s'assume]
Je n'ai ni touiteur ni fessebouc, n'en ayant pas l'utilité.
J'ai un portable pour raisons professionelles, et je dois dire que c'est également bien pratique pour raisons personnelles (ne serait-ce que pour appeler les potes dont on a oublié le code de porte )

Mais je connais pas mal de monde qui ont des comptes twit et FB pour raisons professionelles, donc non, ce n'est pas le mal. Le tout est de s'en servir pour autre chose que pour annoncer à la terre entière qu'on a mangé de la pizza à midi.

Quant au portable qui sonne pendant les repas, au pire s'il est dans la poche je regarde le numéro pour voir qui appelle et s'il y a urgence à répondre. La aussi il faut savoir s'en servir.

Pour la télé, oui je la regarde sans honte, et pas seulement ARTE. Il y a pas mal de séries américaines que j'apprécie, y'a pas d'mal à s'faire du bien.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> on a mangé de la pizza à midi.



T'as lu mon tweet ou tu es inscrit sur ma page Fessebouque !
Maintenant, tous ceux qui ne sont pas les amis de mes amis vont savoir que, _on_ a mangé une pizza.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Décembre 2012)

J'ai honte ... j'ai un compte Facebook (qui m'a permis de retrouver des amis d'enfance) et un portable ... et le comble, c'est que j'ai l'appli Facebook sur le portable (ben oui, c'est un smartphone) et alors?
Bah le portable me sert pour téléphoner, FB j'y vais sans y être tout le temps fourrée (en gros je passe plus de temps sur MacG ) ... bref ...tant que ce n'est pas une addiction, je n'y vois aucun danger, donc je ne change rien


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> FB j'y vais sans y être tout le temps fourrée



 C'est ta vie privée, on ne veut pas connaitre les détails sexuels


----------



## Arlequin (24 Décembre 2012)

élégant ça


----------



## poildep (24 Décembre 2012)

Secretely a dit:


> Je peux maintenant dire que je me sens beaucoup mieux sans facebook et sans portable.


Tant mieux. 
Ce qui est amusant, tout de même, c'est ce besoin de partager sur un forum internet son non-besoin d'aller sur un réseau social. :hein:


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Décembre 2012)

C'est vrai qu'un forum c'est aussi un réseau social d'une certaine manière ... Tous accros... à MacG..


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2012)

Secretely a dit:


> Comme je disais plus haut, je lis beaucoup plus depuis quelques mois et j'en suis ravi.  Y a rien de mieux que la lecture.


Ça dépend de ce qu'on lit, tout de même, non ?


----------



## Secretely (24 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça dépend de ce qu'on lit, tout de même, non ?



Oui effectivement.  Je lis beaucoup sur la nature, la santé, la psychologie, le succès, le marketing ...


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2012)

Si on prend cet ensemble et celui des catégories de mes lectures, leur intersection est vide.


----------



## ergu (25 Décembre 2012)

poildep a dit:


> Tant mieux.
> Ce qui est amusant, tout de même, c'est ce besoin de partager sur un forum internet son non-besoin d'aller sur un réseau social. :hein:



L'ultime honte perverse se serait quand même des types qui viendraient ouvrir des fils au bar pour annoncer qu'ils ne se connecteront plus à MacG, juré, craché, promis !


----------



## Arlequin (25 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> L'ultime honte perverse se serait quand même des types qui viendraient ouvrir des fils au bar pour annoncer qu'ils ne se connecteront plus à MacG, juré, craché, promis !



avec tournées d'adieu et tout le toutim ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2012)

En parlant de tournée, ça va être l'heure de l'apéro, hein


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2012)

Je m'en tiendrai au jus de pomme, ce matin.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je m'en tiendrai au jus de pomme, ce matin.



Ouais, y en a aussi...


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2012)

Mais pas seulement


----------



## poildep (25 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> L'ultime honte perverse se serait quand même des types qui viendraient ouvrir des fils au bar pour annoncer qu'ils ne se connecteront plus à MacG, juré, craché, promis !


Vu que tu me cites, je me suis senti visé. Du coup j'ai été relire le dernier fil que j'ai ouvert, il y a 7 ans, pour vérifier mes paroles. Comme je le pensais, je n'avais rien promis ni juré. J'avais même précisé que je reviendrais un jour (quand j'aurais quelque-chose d'intéressant à dire, c'est vrai, ça ne l'est sûrement pas pour tout le monde). Donc, soit tu vises quelqu'un d'autre, soit tu me vises mais tu te plantes.
Pour revenir au sujet, mon addiction passée à macG (elle était réelle) m'a rendu très prudent quant aux espaces d'échanges sur internet. Je ne vais ni sur facebook, ni sur tweeter, et je modère mes interventions sur les forums que je lis.


----------



## aCLR (25 Décembre 2012)

Citer n'est pas viser !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Décembre 2012)

Now war is declared
And battle come down...


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2012)

Qui appelle ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Décembre 2012)

KATE


----------



## poildep (26 Décembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Citer n'est pas viser !


Au temps pour moi. Je ne suis vraiment plus à la page. :rose:


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2012)

*fessbouc c'est mal *


----------



## inkclub (28 Décembre 2012)

L'exode des usagers d'Instagram fait trébucher l'action Facebook


Le titre perdait 2,5% à 25,40 dollars vers 16H15 GMT. Le site spécialisé dans l'audience des applications pour appareils mobiles AppData.com indiquait vendredi qu'Instagram recevait, selon ses dernières mesures, une moyenne de 12,4 millions d'utilisateurs par jour, soit une baisse de 3,5 millions d'utilisateurs par jour en moyenne (-22%) sur les sept derniers jours.


----------



## JPTK (29 Décembre 2012)

poildep a dit:


> Vu que tu me cites, je me suis senti visé. Du coup j'ai été relire le dernier fil que j'ai ouvert, il y a 7 ans, pour vérifier mes paroles. Comme je le pensais, je n'avais rien promis ni juré. J'avais même précisé que je reviendrais un jour (quand j'aurais quelque-chose d'intéressant à dire, c'est vrai, ça ne l'est sûrement pas pour tout le monde). Donc, soit tu vises quelqu'un d'autre, soit tu me vises mais tu te plantes.
> Pour revenir au sujet, mon addiction passée à macG (elle était réelle) m'a rendu très prudent quant aux espaces d'échanges sur internet. Je ne vais ni sur facebook, ni sur tweeter, et je modère mes interventions sur les forums que je lis.



Il parlait surtout de lui je pense puisque que c'est effectivement ce qu'il a fait, avec tournée d'adieu et tout ça, "je reviendrais jamais", j'avais dit dans son fil qu'il tiendrait pas 6 mois et ça a été le cas :rateau: :love:


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas et n'aurais probablement jamais de compte Facebook, mais j'ai un compte twitter depuis sa création. Je poste rarement. C'est surtout les abonnements à des comptes de news. Quant à mon portable je l'utilise peu. Il faut dire que le premier iPhone à été mon premier portable. J'avais 45 ans... J'ai une heure d'appel par mois environ. 
Nous n'avons plus de télé depuis pas mal d'années. Mais un équipent informatique conséquent pour 4 personnes. Peut être trop...


----------



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2012)

Etant informaticien, j'avais cree un compte Facebook en 2008 par curiosite, puis je l'ai supprime. Sans interet pour moi, d'autant que des tas de gens que j'etais content de ne plus frequenter ont a nouveau fait irruption dans ma vie en "voulant etre mon ami".


Internet, comme toute technologie ou moyen d'expression, est devenu une poubelle des lors que tout le monde s'y met. Avec les reseaux (a-)sociaux, on a atteint le point culminant du rendez-vous des deux grandes perversions que sont l'exhibitionnisme et le voyeurisme.

Merci aux millions d'imbeciles heureux qui s'enregistrent avec un sourire benet sur ces services parce qu'ils sont gratuits et leur donnent possibilite de faire savoir au monde entier ce qu'ils ont chie hier et ce qu'ils pisseront demain, cautionnant par la meme occasion le nouveau modele economique triomphant qui se nourrit de l'exploitation commerciale de la vie privee des gens, et au passage assure plein succes a des politiques telles que le Patriot Act.

Quant au smartphone: interessant pour joindre autrui rapidement et recevoir mes mails professionnels. Mais je suis capable de l'eteindre parfois 24h pour avoir la paix. Et aussi de partir en vacances sans mon ordinateur.

Je fais une reaction de rejet grandissante face a ces trucs. J'ai achete deux livres sous forme electronique car je ne les trouvais pas dans le pays ou je vis desormais. Grotesque. Je prefere desormais me faire livrer de vrais livres grace a Amazon (une belle edition nrf, c'est tout de meme agreable a tenir en mains).

De meme que j'achete des DVD et je ne regarde pas de films en ligne. Le disque, support tangible, collectible, transmissible de notre culture audio/video. Un beau coffret, parfois un livret, parfois un reportage sur le tournage du film. Bref, un coffret plus enrichissant que louer a la demande en telechargement, symbole supreme de la societe de consommation et de l'ephemere.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> De meme que j'achete des DVD et je ne regarde pas de films en ligne. Le disque, support tangible, collectible, transmissible de notre culture audio/video. Un beau coffret, parfois un livret, parfois un reportage sur le tournage du film. Bref, un coffret plus enrichissant que louer a la demande en telechargement, symbole supreme de la societe de consommation et de l'ephemere.


Je plussoie vigoureusement 

Beaucoup de vrais livres, quelques beaux livres, beaucoup de CD / DVD que l'on peut se passer en famille et un compte fessebouc sous un pseudo, uniquement pour rester en contact avec la famille proche mais physiquement éloignée


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2012)

Je ne plussoie pas tout à fait. La vie électronique et/ou en ligne n'est pas une horreur _per se_. Ça dépend de ce que l'on fait.

Des livres en papier, je continue d'en lire (et d'en acheter) mais je lis (et j'achète) des livres électroniques que je peux lire sur mon Kindle, sur mon Mac (sur Firefox) et d'autres appareils éventuellement. Et je suis content de pouvoir trouver aisément, à des prix raisonnables, des livres anglophones. En vacances, je pars dorénavant avec un livre bien dense et un kindle judicieusement approvisionné. Dans le métro, j'alterne, mais la liseuse, quand on joue le rôle de figurant/sardine, c'est rudement pratique.

Pour la musique, mes faibles capacités auditives (médiocres, quoi) ne requièrent pas des sources d'une qualité exceptionnelles donc les formats numériques usuels me conviennent parfaitement. Et mon appartement est suffisamment peu adapté, sur un plan acoustique, pour ne pas avoir à me la jouer mélomane avec une chaîne de folie (j'en avais une bien, je l'ai donnée).

Le seul aspect problématique à mes yeux est effectivement la transmission ; pour l'instant, pas de bonne solution.

Pour revenir à Fessebouc, on n'en a effectivement  peu besoin en général, mais la merde et la connerie n'ont pas attendu Internet pour envahir le monde : c'est simplement la méthode d'envahissement qui change.


----------



## JPTK (1 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pour revenir à Fessebouc, on n'en a effectivement  peu besoin en général, mais la merde et la connerie n'ont pas attendu Internet pour envahir le monde : c'est simplement la méthode d'envahissement qui change.



Un peu comme le piratage, il a toujours existé mais il est aujourd'hui massif et très répandu


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2013)

Je rejoindrais plutôt Bompi sur son point de vue. Je ne me souviens pas avoir acheté un CD. Ni même un livre. 
Les seuls livres que j'achète encore sont des bd je ne les aime pas du tout au format iPad. 
J'aime beaucoup le format tablette. 
Au moins sur mon iPad je ne subis pas l'adage un livre prêté, un livre perdu....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Etant informaticien, j'avais cree un compte Facebook en 2008 par curiosite, puis je l'ai supprime. Sans interet pour moi, d'autant que des tas de gens que j'etais content de ne plus frequenter ont a nouveau fait irruption dans ma vie en "voulant etre mon ami".



Facebook, j'y suis resté pour garder le contact avec ma famille répartie sur 3 continents, c'est moins cher que le téléphone. La liaison par Message est devenue possible avec les gens qui y sont, même avec ceux qui n'ont que MSN. Par contre, j'ai bloqué l'accès à mes données aux Amis de mes Amis.


----------



## iMax (7 Janvier 2013)

J'ai pour ma part longtemps hésité à virer Facebook de mes amis pour arrêter d'y perdre du temps.
L'idée a fait son chemin...

Un beau jour, en surfant sur le news feed, je me suis dit:
- Qu'en fait je m'en fous que celle-ci cherche à vendre une machine à laver
- Que je me tappe que celui-ci soit de passage à Singapour et poste des photos de lui bourré après un apéro démentiel sur le toit d'un gratte-ciel
- Que j'ai déjà vu trop de photos de chats postées par celle-ci
- Que je me fous que celui-ci ait acheté une Audi
- Que ça m'est bien égal que celle-ci se soit trouvé un nouveau copain (qui m'a tout l'air d'un abruti, d'ailleurs)
- Que ces applications a deux balles me gonflent
- Que ces pubs, ciblées ou pas, m'insupportent
- Que j'aurais autres choses à faire de plus importantes
- Que je possède le numéro de téléphone de tous mes amis proches et que je les vois régulièrement sans ça
- Qu'en fait, je ne me porte pas plus mal en n'ayant pas quotidiennement de nouvelles des autres

J'ai donc fait effacé mon profil.
J'ai constaté en riant jaune à quel point Facebook faisait tout pour nous empêcher de partir, en affichant des photos d'amis proches avec la mention "vous allez leur manquer" et posant des questions sur notre décision et en nous indiquant des parades...
J'ai coché la case "je passe trop de temps sur Facebook" et je me suis vu proposer de mieux paramétrer les mails de notifications. 

Ça fait aujourd'hui un mois et demi, et je m'y suis fait très vite.
J'ai même éprouvé une sorte de sensation de liberté un peu inattendue.

Mais, il y'a un mais...
- Mes potes organisent souvent des sorties en utilisant les events de Facebook
- J'ai maintenant une obligation professionnelle m'obligeant à avoir un compte pour lire du contenu et participer à des discussions
- Facebook est utilisé par les étudiants de ma section pour se partager des infos sur les cours et les examens...

J'ai donc ouvert un nouveau compte (ou plus exactement, je squatte un vieux compte créé au nom de mon chat...) pour me tenir au courant.
Je suis passé de 500 amis à 30, ce qui est nettement moins chronophage. 
Reste à faire gaffe à pas replonger...


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2013)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part longtemps hésité à virer Facebook de mes amis pour arrêter d'y perdre du temps.
> L'idée a fait son chemin...
> 
> Un beau jour, en surfant sur le news feed, je me suis dit:
> ...



 Et maintenant tu prends MacG pour Fessebouque. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

iMax a dit:


> - Qu'en fait je m'en fous que celle-ci cherche à vendre une machine à laver
> - Que je me tappe que celui-ci soit de passage à Singapour et poste des photos de lui bourré après un apéro démentiel sur le toit d'un gratte-ciel
> - Que j'ai déjà vu trop de photos de chats postées par celle-ci
> - Que je me fous que celui-ci ait acheté une Audi
> ...



Voilà, tout à fait le type d'usage qui fait penser que FB est pour les abrutis 
Vu les non évènements que tu décris, on se dit effectivement que c'est vraiment à chier, mais dans ce cas là, ce sont les amis qu'il faut changer où surtout, son utilisation de FB (c'est pas la faute des autres, mais de soi), ce que tu as fait entre temps, en fait tu as muri c'est tout !  Maintenant tu vas te servir de FB d'une meilleure façon, on se demande juste ce que tu y foutais avant, comme plein de gens c'est vrai :rateau:

500 amis... ingérable, aucun intérêt.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2013)

D'un autre côté, est-ce _vraiment_ pire, dans la banalité, que l'essentiel de ce que nous échangeons dans la journée, dans la vie hors-ligne ?
- le temps qu'il fait
- le temps qui passe
- la dernière blague con
- le repas (où l'on parle des précédents comme des futurs)
- et bonne année, surtout la santé, hein ? et le travail aussi
- les problèmes avec Brutus, adorable petit bulldog
- les humeurs de Léon, le chat
- la panne de la machine à laver
- la liste des cadeaux de Noël qu'on a eus, qu'on aurait pu avoir, qu'on aura peut-être un jour, si ce crétin de Joulipukki daigne nous les apporter
- ...
Il y en a des kilomètres. Maintenant, on retrouve ce kilométrage sur Internet, dans et hors de Facebook. Ce n'est pas nécessairement pire... Ça fait partie de la vie en société, quoi. On n'aime pas ? Autant rester tranquille dans son coin avec son bouquin et un café (plus la clope, malheureusement...  )

Finalement, ça me fait penser à _Gosses de Tokyo_ (Y. Ozu) : la vie sociale, c'est un peu nul, mais on ne peut pas s'en passer.


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2013)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, est-ce _vraiment_ pire, dans la banalité, que l'essentiel de ce que nous échangeons dans la journée, dans la vie hors-ligne ?
> - le temps qu'il fait
> - le temps qui passe
> - la dernière blague con
> ...


... qu'un tour sur les forums de MacGé.

Chacun choisit sa façon de vieillir.
Mais dans la moulinette Facebook, non merci.


----------

